# 1st consultation help!



## GemH (Jun 15, 2012)

Just had call from the clinic to book my 1st consultation which I'm so pleased about, but I'm due my period around the same time.. Now thinking oh no will i be able to still have it on that date? Does any1 know? X


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hiya Gem,

At our first consultation we just discussed the procedure and processes and arranged dates for our blood tests and dh's tests so im sure you will be fine.

Good Luck!


----------



## GemH (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you  x


----------

